# Configure Zebronics 250jp gamepad



## abhijitsb306 (Oct 12, 2014)

Does any one how to configure Zebronics 250jp gamepad ?

Only left analog controller is recognized in Game Controller properties (Windows 7) 
Right analog controller is treated as buttons.

i have installed driver from Zebronics.

I want to use it to play games like Euro Truck Sim 2, Assassin's creed etc.


----------

